# Gerald Green still your Pick?



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Now that the 1st half of the season and more are behind us I'd like your thoughts on Gerald Green. Was he a steal at 18 or is there someone you would have rather selected who was still on the board?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I love Gerald, but I still would of rather had Hakim Warrick. I'm not really sure why, but I just really wanted him all summer, then he was there, and they didn't call his name for our pick.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I am ecstatic we have Gerald. Despite the fact that he isn't as NBA ready as expected, I think we got a hell of a player for the 18th spot. Good offensive player, I just hope that he isn't considered a JR Smith a year from now. I like JR but he couldv'e been gotten for nothing this trade deadline. If Gerald can turn his athleticism and shooting into an all around game Id be pumped. There really isn't any other player who I would of wanted over him at that point. I thought he was going to be a top 5-10 pick.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

Green is still my pick, no1 else I would of pick that would of been decent. Just give him playing time and he can prove it, his defense is a concern however. I just want to see him dunk over lebron, and I rather have green in that dunk contest rather than warrick


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'd rather keep Green than take someone else. His potential is great and he isn't someone who needs minutes right away.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

As I said on draft night, if Granger or Green slipped to us, I would not take anyone in the draft over them. It's unfortunate that Bird was smart enough to take Granger, but Green's potential remains too enticing to select another player over him.


----------



## jdlhi (Apr 28, 2005)

Green really has the potential to become a top player in this league. I think it its good that he will be forced to earn his playing time in the next few years, because in the end, he will come out on top.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think Gerald will fulfill his potential and I'm happy he was there for us to select.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Too ealy to tell. I wouldn't be against shopping him however if it brought in an impact player who can contribute in the paint NOW. Pierce is in his prime and we've really only got a three or four year window now to capatilize on this, so like I said in another thread, I'd rather see us trade our pick for a veteran.

I think the youth movement has be served and I hope that Green is the last project pick we make for several years.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I Love Gerald Green And Only A *EDIT* Idiot Would Trade The Guy For Anything Less Than A Danny Granger Type Or A Top 3 Draft Pick.


*You know better. Type the whole word out and let the censor take care of it.- Lanteri*


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm glad with him at #18 it's his first year, hes not ready for the NBA yet but I expect that he will be great in a few years


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

Gerald will be a great player, he got better jump than vince carter.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

His vertical is only 39 inches, which is not _that_ great. Also, it doesn't really matter. Basketball ability is basketball ability is basketball ability.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> His vertical is only 39 inches, which is not _that_ great. Also, it doesn't really matter. Basketball ability is basketball ability is basketball ability.





6'8 + 39 inches= top of head touching the rim...hmmm not that great???


and yes just bc u can jump doesnt mean u can play basketball


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I liked Warrick too and was amazed that he slipped so far. 
I am going to rock the boat and say that while Danny did the right thing taking Green, 
I think it's going to take Gerald another two years, and I don't know if we have that long to spend. 
Ryan Gomes was and still is my favorite pick for this year. 
He came ready to play, and we need him. 
I hope I'm wrong about this, but to get a good veteran, Gerald would be really good trade bait. 
I want to keep Gerald until he grows into his monsterhood, but with this organization, who knows?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> I think it's going to take Gerald another two years, and I don't know if we have that time to spend


:whofarted:


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Donut, you only took one sentence out of my post. 
If you look further down, and read the whole thing, I said that I want to keep him, but he'd be considered good trade bait, and the management will be pushing at the end of this year for some kind of change. 
Gerald will be a monster, I'm just not sure he'll stay a Celtic long enough to do it here. 
You might think I'm crazy, but watch.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

nah the only issue i had is we don't got 2 years to spend...Our future guys are like what 20 on average?


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I honestly don't think it will take two years, I think that if Gerald works hard this off season that there will be minutes to be had on this team off the bench, this team has some serious scoring problems coming off the bench and if someone can step up and provide some points off the bench then there is an opportunity it depends on who wants it more, Orien, Tony, Gerald, Draft Pick?


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

If we were looking for help right away (next 1-2 years) then Warrick would have been the right pick. But since we're building for the future Green was the right pick.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

What do you think would have to happen for Gerald to GET some minutes is the question?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Doc grows a brain


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Doc grows a brain


I am not a huge Doc fan. 

But the way we have been playing lately. The chemistry of this team and their _will-not-quit _ attitude. The ball movement. Guys coming off the bench and stepping up and not complaining about Doc. 

I have to give Doc some props for that.

Ainge gets more credit. But Doc has to get some.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I want to keep Gerald but I'm all for trading a pick this year for a solid vet.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

And we need a vet because...?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Premier said:


> His vertical is only 39 inches, which is not _that_ great. Also, it doesn't really matter. Basketball ability is basketball ability is basketball ability.


I agree that basketball ability is not based on vertical but 39" is pretty good 2 me...I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm not denying his vertical (and jumping ability) but he is far from the best athlete in the league. Thirty-nine inches is amazing, but there are atleast ten players in the league with higher verticals.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Premier said:


> I'm not denying his vertical (and jumping ability) but he is far from the best athlete in the league. Thirty-nine inches is amazing, but there are atleast ten players in the league with higher verticals.


He's certainly the best athlete on the team, but in the LEAGUE? I'm not so sure about that...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TAllen42 said:


> He's certainly the best athlete on the team, but in the LEAGUE? I'm not so sure about that...


That's what Prem did say. 

Just one quick thing on the "Gerald Green still your pick?"

I know people may look back one day and say "There was player x still available, I can't believe we wasted this pick on Green." But at the time the pick was made, it was not only a good decision, it was a great decision to select him. So yes, if I had to redo the draft I'd do the same thing.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> I agree that basketball ability is not based on vertical but 39" is pretty good 2 me...I don't know what you're talking about.


39" vertical sounds great to me, mine's closer to 9" than 39" :clap: 

Seriously though, when he grabbed that rebound and slammed it in the game Friday night he was WAY up there. More impotantly to me was the timing that he showed on that play. No matter how high you can jump, if you don't time the jump right you look foolish. GG recognized that the shot was off and that he had a lane to the rim. He beat his guy to the spot by a mile and timed his jumped perfectly. Nice!


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> That's what Prem did say.
> 
> 
> > My bad, I thought he said he was 'by far the best'.
> ...


----------

